

Can you print 1st class USPS stamps remotely without paying a monthly fee? - rms

I already have a scale, I know that's offered as a freebie at stamps.com...   but it seems most places have a minimum purchase of $19.99 a month and I don't ship that much first class.<p>I mostly ship Priority because it interfaces with Paypal so easily, but every now and then I get orders that have to be shipped 1st class and I hate going to the post office to do it.
======
aaroneous
I've looked into this myself, and I wasn't able to find any company that
offered 1st class stamps without some sort of recurring service premium.

If you do a lot of shipping, I really recommend getting a Pitney Bowes machine
to ship stuff first class (and all the other classes as well). But, of course,
there's a monthly rental fee (roughly the same as stamps.com), and you said
you wanted to avoid that.

